# Movies/TV shows every furry should watch?



## Alopecoid (Mar 7, 2018)

So one of the best parts of my first furcon (#ANE2018) was hearing and seeing a lot of references to TV shows, movies, and games that went completely over my head. I found that really fun, because now I have all these great ideas for new entertainment to explore. For example, I'm watching Robin Hood for the first time on YouTube and loving it. Possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen.

Anyway, I was wondering what you guys would recommend as some movies/TV shows every furry should watch? I'm sure I'll get some great suggestions.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, there was that one episode of CSI.....


----------



## Baalf (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Well, there was that one episode of CSI.....



Oh god no.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Well, there was that one episode of CSI.....



Hmm well here is a bar of soap for you. Now go and wash your mouth out.


----------



## modfox (Mar 7, 2018)

Fox and the hound
Zootopia 
Blinky bill
Flipper and lopaka
Meerkat manor 
Fix and foxi
Lady and the tramp
Lion king
Kimba the white lion
Skyrim( there is a shit ton of furry mods)


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 7, 2018)

I grew up with

Danger Mouse
Thunder Cats
Mutant Turtles
Animaniacs
Moomins
Water Ship Down
Wombles
Bagpuss
Wind in the willows 
The Clangers
...... well that's what I can think of for the moment


----------



## Simo (Mar 7, 2018)

modfox said:


> Kimba the white lion



That was an amazing show! Didn't think anyone else here was a fan!

Huh, me:

-All the classic Loony Tunes: Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Foghorn Leghorn, Porky Pig, &c. Really some timeless classics here, especially the ones directed by Chuck Jones and Robert McKimson
-H. R. Puffinstuff (preferably while, er, puffing stuff!)
-Tiny Toons
-Darkwing Duck
-Ducktales
-Flip Frog (Ub Iwerk, 1930s)
-a whole host of things by Tex Avery
-40's-50s Donald Duck short features
-Betty Boop (maybe not furry, but her dog Pudgy is adorable, and has some of his own features)
-Dangermouse
-Teen Titans (mid 2000's, just for Beast Boy!)


~

Also:

-Bambi
-Jungle Book
-Fox and the Hound
-Lion king (duh)

-The Secret of NIMH (1982)

...and more, that I'm forgetting!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 7, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> I grew up with
> 
> Danger Mouse
> Thunder Cats
> ...



Ah, now that has a _lot _of overlap with me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2018)

Disregard this post. It have literally nothing of value to this thread.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 8, 2018)

modfox said:


> Skyrim( there is a shit ton of furry mods)



Wait... Furry mods for a game that already has anthro playables?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 8, 2018)

Wolf Children is worth checking out.


----------



## Scales42 (Mar 8, 2018)

Not necessarily furry related, but I like the TV show grimm.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 8, 2018)

Regular Show, perhaps? It has some anthro characters and the show is really funny.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 8, 2018)

sunburst_odell said:


> Regular Show, perhaps? It has some anthro characters and the show is really funny.


Oh yeah, good call there.


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm just going to list some shows from my childhood that probably made me a furry.
-The Animaniacs
-Looney Tunes
-Tom & Jerry
-Road Rovers
-ThunderCats
-Courage the Cowardly Dog
-Rocko's Modern Life
-Ren & Stimpy


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 9, 2018)

Basically anything on Boomerang or WB Animation / Hannah Barbara Animation, Disney or Dreamworks Animation.

Disney and their branches pretty much got the Anthropomorphic Creatures on full blast as well as Dreamworks Animation and tons of other studios. Just keep an eye out 

My top 5 Movies for Fuzz-Butts

1) Zootopia (Pretty much streamlines the fan-base and introduced so many non-furs to do "research" on Nick "Daddy" Wilde and Judy "Mama" Hopps).
2) Lion King
3) Oliver and Company
4) Rio (For avian fans) xD
5) Secret Life of Pets

My top 5 Tv Shows for Fuzz-Butts

1) Tiny Toon Adventures
2) Garfield and Friends
3) Looney Tunes (Obviously lol)
4) Tom and Jerky Jerry
5) Ducktales


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 9, 2018)

Fantastic Mr. Fox. That is all.


----------



## Flowercat (Mar 9, 2018)

Brother Bear has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 9, 2018)

Starbeak said:


> 1) Zootopia (Pretty much streamlines the fan-base and introduced so many non-furs to do "research" on Nick "Daddy" Wilde and Judy "Mama" Hopps).
> 2) Lion King
> 3) Oliver
> 4) Rio (For avian fans) xD
> 5) Secret Life of Pets



"Oliver" as in Oliver Twist or "Oliver" as in Oliver and Company? I'm assuming the latter unless there's an anthro version of the former.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 9, 2018)

Birdboy: The Forgotten Children






It's not a must-see film for furries, but I thought it was good and worth a mention, despite being a somewhat obscure indie film.

Most of the big films have already been mentioned in this thread anyway.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2018)

sunburst_odell said:


> Regular Show, perhaps? It has some anthro characters and the show is really funny.



I definitely agree, and it really caters to the typical demographic.

To suggest one that hasn't been mentioned, Monsters Inc. Even though they weren't _real _species, many of the characters were based off real animals (Randal for instance pretty much is just a big lizard), and several have fur. Plus, it's a really good film.


----------



## Kumali (Mar 10, 2018)

The 2016 live-action/CGI _Jungle Book.
_





Still not faithful to the Kipling original, but not completely insulting like some previous versions, and visually it's freakin' amazing.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 10, 2018)

Talking to people at the local furmeet last week, I noticed a lot of affection for The Animals of Farthing Wood, the animated series from the early 90s.  I watched it at the time and hadn't thought about it in a long time, but it probably did influence my fondness for British woodland species drawn in feral form - I always enjoy that aesthetic.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 10, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I definitely agree, and it really caters to the typical demographic.
> 
> To suggest one that hasn't been mentioned, Monsters Inc. Even though they weren't _real _species, many of the characters were based off real animals (Randal for instance pretty much is just a big lizard), and several have fur. Plus, it's a really good film.


Oh, I love Monsters Inc.! One of my favorite Pixar films!


----------



## Alopecoid (Mar 17, 2018)

Starbeak said:


> 1) Zootopia (Pretty much streamlines the fan-base and introduced so many non-furs to do "research" on Nick "Daddy" Wilde and Judy "Mama" Hopps).



I was one of those non-furs.  Zootopia definitely made me into a full-fledged furry. I really fell in love with the characters, and I thought the message was very powerful and timely. In addition to being a great furry movie, it's just a great movie, period. Smart, funny as hell, beautifully animated, great voice acting...the stars really aligned for that one.

Thanks for the recommendations, everyone! Looking forward to checking them all out.


----------



## Loffi (Mar 19, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wolf Children is worth checking out.



The Boy and the Beast is good too and made by the same person: Mamoru Hosoda. Pretty much about a boy who gets adopted by a bear man and taken to a world full of anthros. Hosoda also made Summer Wars, which I've never watched, but I know it has a big rabbit guy in it. Dude is such a furry.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 19, 2018)

if nobody has mentioned it yet, Road Rovers. there's some really weird fanart out there about it but the tv series itself is good


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 19, 2018)

Stadt said:


> The Boy and the Beast is good too and made by the same person: Mamoru Hosoda. Pretty much about a boy who gets adopted by a bear man and taken to a world full of anthros. Hosoda also made Summer Wars, which I've never watched, but I know it has a big rabbit guy in it. Dude is such a furry.


Sounds intriguing. Is it in English?


----------



## Loffi (Mar 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sounds intriguing. Is it in English?



Yeah, it's all dubbed. I originally watched it subbed online, but I actually found it on blu-ray at Wal-mart.


----------



## Taku (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm a big fan of the bbc puppet show for adults called mongrels.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Not necessarily furry related, but I like the TV show grimm.


You have good taste! That show is great!


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 24, 2018)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles the TV show was alright but the Archie comics were really wacky in my recollection

and uh there's a link with early furry stuff :x

turtlepedia.wikia.com: Ninjara: Seed of Destruction

lol

so yes the TMNT comic was furry canon most likely


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Mar 24, 2018)

Squirrel and Hedgehog.


----------



## Scales42 (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> You have good taste! That show is great!



It was awesome! Finished the last season this month. 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...urry-should-watch.1644973/reply?quote=5874310


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 27, 2018)

“Cats Can’t Dance” is a good one


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2018)

The anime for gay furries who likes big bara cates


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Mar 28, 2018)

Disney's Robin Hood. Historically the movie stat started the furry fandom.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 13, 2018)

Everything I can think of has been taken honestly.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 29549
> 
> The anime for gay furries who likes big bara cates
> 
> View attachment 29550



what is that anime with the dilf kitsune shrine guardian guy? that looked ok


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 14, 2018)

Taku said:


> I'm a big fan of the bbc puppet show for adults called mongrels.



Fuck, I nearly forgot about that show. Wonder where the DVD went.


----------



## redfox_81 (Apr 23, 2018)

Alopecoid said:


> I was one of those non-furs.  Zootopia definitely made me into a full-fledged furry. I really fell in love with the characters, and I thought the message was very powerful and timely. In addition to being a great furry movie, it's just a great movie, period. Smart, funny as hell, beautifully animated, great voice acting...the stars really aligned for that one.



Oh man, I can relate. I always loved anthropomorphic animals when I was a kid, and when Zootopia hit, it definitely resonated with those feelings I’d forgotten about. In fact, Zootopia (and some of, er, _that_ Nick/Judy fan art that started appearing) actually led me to the fandom outright. 

When I was growing up here in the UK in the 80s / early 90s, pretty much everything I watched on a Saturday morning was based around furry characters. Stuff like:

Thundercats 
Animaniacs 
Muppet Babies
Danger Mouse
Ninja Turtles (renamed to “Hero Turtles” over here)
All the Looney Tunes stuff
Tom and Jerry
Duck Tales
Chip N Dale
Bravestarr 
Gummi Bears
Taz-Mania

Some of the more obscure shows I saw are The Raccoons, Space Cats, The Wuzzles (an old Disney cartoon about cute animal hybrids) and The Biskitts. Anyone remember those?


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

redfox_81 said:


> Ninja Turtles (renamed to “Hero Turtles” over here)



whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## redfox_81 (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



True. The UK Government deemed the word "ninja" too violent...


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

redfox_81 said:


> True. The UK Government deemed the word "ninja" too violent...



they also have deep seated issues about porn lol


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> they also have deep seated issues about porn lol



Yet we still haven't passed bills to restrict or ban it, not like a certain other country.

Also, what do you expect, it was Thatcher's government.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 24, 2018)

Aggretsuko.  Death metal singing red panda and friends, all in Japanese.

Aggretsuko | Netflix Official Site


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Yet we still haven't passed bills to restrict or ban it, not like a certain other country.
> 
> Also, what do you expect, it was Thatcher's government.



there was a recent thing where you are required to register on pron sites, I heard


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> there was a recent thing where you are required to register on pron sites, I heard



If that's the case, I should be in jail. Anyway, wrong thread for this discussion.

Back on-topic, has anyone brought-up Shonen Mowgli? A really odd, but quite good Jungle Book anime of about 52 episodes. I don't believe it's available on YouTube in America, but if you can use the UK version of the site, it might work.

Ah, wait, no, just checked, a lot of them have been outright blocked here too, that sucks.

To be honest, it might be quite shit, it's been a while since I've seen it.


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 24, 2018)

'Wolf Childern' is a good movie. 'The Boy and The Beast' is also amazing.

I also say 'Watership Down' is a good adult movie.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 24, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> there was a recent thing where you are required to register on pron sites, I heard


Got delayed.  Probably while certain government ministers sort themselves out with VPN accounts...


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Got delayed.  Probably while certain government ministers sort themselves out with VPN accounts...



flol

links radiohead paranoid android video

Edit: I'm American but I've heard stuff


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 24, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


> Fantastic Mr. Fox. That is all.


I approve this message.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Fritz The Cat


----------



## Alopecoid (May 5, 2018)

redfox_81 said:


> Oh man, I can relate. I always loved anthropomorphic animals when I was a kid, and when Zootopia hit, it definitely resonated with those feelings I’d forgotten about. In fact, Zootopia (and some of, er, _that_ Nick/Judy fan art that started appearing) actually led me to the fandom outright.
> 
> When I was growing up here in the UK in the 80s / early 90s, pretty much everything I watched on a Saturday morning was based around furry characters. Stuff like:
> 
> ...



I grew up with a bunch of those too. I think Nickelodeon used to show old Looney Tunes episodes. God, I can still remember parts of some episodes crystal clear, and it's been 20+ years. Now I feel old. 

And yeah, quite a variety of Nick/Judy fan art out there...in all different styles  Nice to see characters resonate with people. I have this poster in my room:


----------



## redfox_81 (May 12, 2018)

If you don’t have it already, I recommend the Zootopia “Art of” book. It’s one of my favourites, stuffed with character designs and brilliant environment work!

Random fact: over here in the UK the film was renamed to “Zootropolis” (I think due to European copyright issues). It’s always really distracting to me when I watch it, because I always knew it as Zootopia. Being a big Disney fan, I’d heard the movie was in production a while before any promo hit. I’m sure they haven’t fixed the lip sync in the UK version of the movie when any character says “Zootropolis”, too...


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Scamper the Penguin. 






 Especially if you like Penguins lol.  

I loved the movie as a kid, haha.


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Scamper the Penguin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, more penguins! 

one of my favs..


----------



## AppleButt (May 15, 2018)

Izar said:


> Yes, more penguins!
> 
> one of my favs..
> View attachment 32350



Oh god I don't talk about Happy Feet, lol.  

I had a rabid obsession with that movie in Eighth grade lol.


----------



## Izar (May 15, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Oh god I don't talk about Happy Feet, lol.
> 
> I had a rabid obsession with that movie in Eighth grade lol.




It made me really happy to watch. Oh, can't forget.


----------



## Mirko (Aug 24, 2022)

First of all, you need the end device to be connected to the Internet. On a computer, phone and tablet – you will need to install a special program that can be downloaded from the Internet. Different applications are also supported there. To connect most devices, you need an Internet connection – therefore, you must have a router at home to do this. TVs and set-top boxes can be connected both via WiFi and with a cable to the router. You can always buy iptv online. This will be a great solution for you.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 24, 2022)

Guardians of Ga'hoole.


----------



## Yastreb (Aug 25, 2022)

Mirko said:


> First of all, you need the end device to be connected to the Internet. On a computer, phone and tablet – you will need to install a special program that can be downloaded from the Internet. Different applications are also supported there. To connect most devices, you need an Internet connection – therefore, you must have a router at home to do this. TVs and set-top boxes can be connected both via WiFi and with a cable to the router. You can always buy iptv online. This will be a great solution for you.


At this point I'm about 50/50 about whether you are a spambot or not. You sound a lot like one but the link to the product is missing.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 25, 2022)

Ok, things I didn't see anthro related, but would I recommend?  Enh, sure, everyone is different.
-Street Sharks
- BnA
- Beastars
- Darkstalkers
-Capt Simian
- Bucky O'Hare (Jenny is definitely pushing PG)

Now, go bang your head in a corner for those.
- Outlaw Star (take a shot for every Gene! said)
- X-Men (90s, take a shot for every Jean! said)
- Visions of Escaflowne
- Everyday Life with Monster Girls

In the theme of this
Hello vibe my only friend
Ive come to charge you once again...


----------



## BadRoy (Aug 25, 2022)

I don't think anyone's mentioned Gargoyles yet, that's a big one. Very comic booky show with all kinds of anthros and solid writing. I watched it a few years ago and it holds up surprisingly well.  Shout out to Claw who turns into a tiger guy and is the only one of them to lose the ability to talk :3


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 30, 2022)

Surf's Up - the "other" CGI penguin movie.  Silly mockumentary style, but the animation was gorgeous and it was just silly fun.  I actually liked it more than Happy Feet.

Disney's 80s cartoons like Wuzzles and Gummi Bears.  They weren't great shows but they were my childhood.  Wuzzles also likely influenced my interest in creating characters that were a combination of two totally different species.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 11, 2022)

I remembered an old short animated series (1995) about the world in which dogs live. I really liked him when I was kid. Some episodes scared me. I think almost no one knows about him.
"Les Tribulations du Cabotin"




And "Macskafogó" (1986) -  I still like to review the first part


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 21, 2022)

Rock-a-Doodle
All Dogs Go To Heaven
Once Upon a Forest
The Secret of NIMH
We're Back! A Dinosaur's Story
The Land Before Time
Chicken Run
Animal Farm
Plague Dogs
Cats Don't Dance
The Last Unicorn
Disney's Tarzan
Disney's Brother Bear


----------



## Catprog (Dec 22, 2022)

Friskyaa123 said:


> what is that anime with the dilf kitsune shrine guardian guy? that looked ok


Gingitsune?​​--​

One that I have not seen mentioned is:
Kipo and the age of wonderbeasts.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 22, 2022)

So, this isn't exactly furry as it is more feral/funny-animal, but guys... come on... how has _nobody_ brought up Redwall yet

I should also mention the animated shorts based on the Beatrix Potter novels, even if they are a bit kiddy-friendly


----------



## Haydn Iles (Dec 29, 2022)

My best favorite ones are How to train a Dragon and Hotel Transylvania. BTW, have you already watched the last part?


----------

